# Deputy Sheriff Robert Griffin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Robert Griffin 
*Decatur County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 1, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 1, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Robert Griffin was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call involving a juvenile threatening suicide at approximately 9:30 am. His patrol car left the roadway on Brinson Airbase Road and struck a large tree on the vehicle's driver's side.

A passing motorist called 911 to report the accident. Deputy Griffin was pronounced dead at the scene.

Deputy Griffin was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the agency for 3 years. He is survived by his two children and mother.
Agency Contact Information
Decatur County Sheriff's Office
912 Spring Creek Road
Bainbridge, GA 39817

Phone: (229) 248-3044

_*Please contact the Decatur County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

